# KNO3 question



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

Hi,

Just recently got a hold of a bag of KNO3. It has 13-0-46 printed on it. Am I correct to assume that it contains 10% Nitrate and 46% Potassium? If so how can I determine what amount to those if I'm going to use EI. On a side note I also have KH2PO4 and CSM+b as trace.

Thanks!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I'm not sure what the 13-0-46 is but if it's KNO3 it should be the right stuff.

You can use the Fertilator here on APC to figure out what mg/l concentrations result from different dosing.

And here you can get guidelines for dosing EI:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...zing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html

And welcome to APC!


----------



## tazcrash69 (Oct 24, 2005)

the 13-0-46 is the amount of N-P-K by weight percentage. 
See here

so that fert is 13% Nitrogen, 46% Potassium.


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

Laith... It's also written on the bag "flower inducer". And i don't see any other mention of nutrients other than nitrate and potassium. Thanks for the link and welcome.

tazcrash69...thanks for that link. Follow up question.. on calculating the amount of nutrient in my 1kg bag. I have 2.2lbs x 0.13(NO3)= 0.286 lbs. (NO3) and 2.2lbs. x 0.46(K)=1.012lbs (K). 
I'm havin problems with the fertilator since I'm behind a firewall so now forgive me if this question might sound stupid..but how do I use above info if I'm gonna use Chuck Gadd's or Quenton's Nutri-calc? Or should I just dose dry and base it on the EI guide specific for the tank size?


----------



## tazcrash69 (Oct 24, 2005)

Honeslty, I'm not sure. I was going to say <It's still KN03, just plug that in Chuck's calc>, but that looks wrong.

It looks like regular KNO3 (according to the fertilator here) gives you 16.2:10.22 ratio of N to K which is NOT what the bag is saying .

I'm hoping one of the more chemically inclined can help you out there.


----------



## SuRje1976 (Mar 3, 2006)

The agricultural convention for describing macro content, aside from being a bit antiquated may be misleading to us. It is describing the ratio by weight of Nitrogen (NOT nitrATE) : Phosphate (they use P2O5 - this is NOT the same as the phosphate we measure - PO4) : Potash (K2O - this is also not the same as the K+ we measure). That is where the discrepancy is coming from. BUT if you can confirm that it IS KNO3, you can use the Fertilator. It will give you the results you need to dose your tank by our conventions.


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

SuRje1976 said:


> The agricultural convention for describing macro content, aside from being a bit antiquated may be misleading to us. It is describing the ratio by weight of Nitrogen (NOT nitrATE) : Phosphate (they use P2O5 - this is NOT the same as the phosphate we measure - PO4) : Potash (K2O - this is also not the same as the K+ we measure). That is where the discrepancy is coming from. BUT if you can confirm that it IS KNO3, you can use the Fertilator. It will give you the results you need to dose your tank by our conventions.


You are right the agriculture terms of fertilisors in N:K should read as N2O5:K2O in weight %. You missed a point in not stating the fact that agricultural fertilisers have high impurities. The KNO3 would have substantial amount of impurities like K2SO4, KCl, etc.

The aquarium terms of N:K should read as NO3O4:K

Therefore the conversion of agricultural values to aquarium values requires the following multiplication:- 31/7: 95/31: 39/47 or 4.42: 3.06: 0.82

So 13*:0:*46 agri. reads as 57.46*: 0:* 37.72 aqua.


----------



## SuRje1976 (Mar 3, 2006)

Sujoy - Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

*Being Dum Need Clarification.....*

essabee by looking at your numbers i'm still trying to figure your calcul



> The aquarium terms of N:K should read as NO3O4:K
> 
> Therefore the conversion of agricultural values to aquarium values requires the following multiplication:- 31/7: 95/31: 39/47 or 4.42: 3.06: 0.82
> 
> So 13:0:46 agri. reads as 57.46: 0: 37.72 aqua.


• How did you go from 13% (N) to 57.46% (NO3) and 46% (K2O) to 37.72%(K)

Sorry to be dum![smilie=w:


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok essabee
Suddenly I unDum myself, Eureka:bathbaby:


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

essabee..thanks for the clarification! 

Thanks to all you guys aswell. Really appreciate this!


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

Another dumb question for essabee. If I know now how you did your calcul, I like to know how you find the proportion numbers
example:
How did you find these numbers (31/7: 95/31: 39/47 or 4.42: 3.06: 0.82)
I’m asking this for all the people that have all kind of different source of nutrient and that want to really know what they put in their tank.

Thanks in advance....


----------

